# pete winward res.



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

has anyone fished this little res. it looks beautiful.


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

Bossloader are you meaning the little lake up Payson canyon?


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

that would be the one


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

as far as I know it only has salamanders in it. although I have heard stories of people going to the little fish hatchery in Spring Lake and putting fish in there for the summer


----------



## Wkmaster14 (Jan 19, 2010)

Im preety sure that it dosen't contain fish. Many times on dry years it drys up. It is a preety spot though.


----------

